# Furry mouse cat toy=DANGER!



## Tammy Cohen (Dec 21, 2008)

I know everyone here is already aware but just a reminder...watch your dog and don't let him eat any non-food items!!!

I had an interesting week. Wednesday I fed Kyro ground frozen sardine (the first time he's eaten it). 
Later on that day we decided to introduce some small jumps to his bite training. I let go of the leash and he proceeded to jump, catch his front legs on the jump and slammed down right on his head...I held my breath for a second there...he rolled butt over head got right back up and got the bite. The rest of the training went as usual and he seemed fine. 
That night I gave him a hefty helping of chicken frames. That morning I woke up to an enormous pile of vomit in his crate. He has been sensitive to fatty chicken before and he had been eating turkey up until wednesday so I figured the fish and chicken wasn't getting along with him. Mid afternoon I figured I'd try some canned tripe. He scarfed it down. An hour or so later it came back up...I was getting concerned now. I figured I'd fast him for the rest of the day.
Friday morning I tired a small amount of non-fatty chicken. Ate a few bites and immediately vomited and refused to eat the rest. At this point he wasn't being himself at all. Slow, mellow, not 100% steady on his feet. I thought dehydration from the vomiting and maybe a concussion from falling on his head or something? I remembered that I saw him eat a rag about a week previous. I figured that would have been out of his system by now but maybe not.
I took him to the vet Friday morning. They took 5 HOURS to take blood, a stool sample and finally an xray. At 5pm friday afternoon they told me it looked like an intestinal blockage, but they didn't have the staff to do surgery and suggested I go to the emergency vet (that charges $1,000 for walking through the door). Thanks for waiting until the end of business for the whole world to tell me he needs surgery you can't do! They didn't even give him any fluids during those 5 hours. Great. I was so happy.
I called another vet I like to use and they took him in immediately. Fluids right away. Surgery Saturday morning. $2,000 later they found one of those fur covered mouse cat toys in there. I don't even know when he ate it or where the heck he found it! I don't have any in my house.
Moral of the story: The stupid cat is not allowed to have toys!!! Those things should be outlawed!

Couple this with my Pug who broke his leg twice totaling $2,100 so far and needs another surgery to remove the screw they put in, we are all going to be living in a cardboard box on the side of the freeway very soon!

Oh...one more kick in the ass. I was feeling a little better because Kyro has pet insurance. I got a free trial when I registered his AKC papers...HOWEVER after reading the fine print I discovered that AKC pet healthcare doesn't cover foreign body ingestion. Great. :-(


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

That whole story just plain sucks...but I am glad your dog is ok. He is ok, right?
Thanks for the reminder to watch the dogs close when out. Our house always seems to have little legos and toys and crapola out and about. The dogs never seem interested, but then again...?When the dogs are out, they usually have a bone to chomp on to keep them busy, or I'm watching them.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just goes to show you, DON'T OWN CATS.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just goes to show you, DON'T OWN CATS.


Jeff my cat was offended by that!


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

The only furry mice my cat gets are those she catches for herself.



You just never know what some animals are going to eat. I have assisted in the removal of a whole lot of strange stuff, some of which you wonder how the he## did they ever manage to swallow that in the first place?!?!

Most memorable; 10 month old Doberman ate a 10" terra cotta plant pot, including plant and dirt; crazy womans' Mountain Lion ate her entire back car seat (including springs) when she left him in the car to go shopping. 

Glad your dog is O.K. Interesting to know about the foreign body exclusion on your insurance.


----------



## Kimberly Brewin (Feb 12, 2009)

Jeff, ALL of my cats (Merilla, Katie, Kitasoo, Reba, Melissa, Cleo, Mirry, G.W., Rusty, and SooToo are offended by that statement. Their toys and themselves all play a role in my dog's training.......however, not in the retrieve exercises.

Tammy, glad to hear your dog is okay again. What an ordeal - for both of you.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you notice the title of this forum ???

Have you ever heard me say that tying kitties in a burlap sack and tossing them in the river is a bad thing ??

Nothing special about a cat.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just goes to show you, DON'T OWN CATS.


Cats don't have owners, they have personnel :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Cats don't have owners, they have personnel :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh no, I hate and don't own cat's like that. My inside cat is just like a dog, that is why I like her and she can stay. My outside cat I feed, that is all the attention I give him, he's a **** and lives under the house, coming out when he feels the need. One of those cats that is dead tame but shy and runs when you want to pick him up. Useless POS. He's my daughters cat, so he still lives.


----------



## Tammy Cohen (Dec 21, 2008)

Update:

Kyro is doing great. He's back to his old self and then some. Staples come out a week from tomorrow and once we get the all clear from the vet it's back to work! All of this confinement to the crate has really gotten frustrating for him, he's now spinning and barking in the crate and just generally being a total fruit. When I take him out he pesters me with anticipation and is very confused to be stuffed back in the crate. To add insult to injury he had to listen to other dogs doing bitework while he was stuck in the car yesterday. I expect to see some real pizazz once he gets back into the swing of things!

I suppose I can work on some long downs or something...with no play afterwards...Doesn't that sound fun?

I'm almost as frustrated as he is but the thought of having his intestines stuffed back in when he rips his staples out and disembowels himself keeps me in check! :wink:


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Tammy Cohen said:


> I'm almost as frustrated as he is but the thought of having his intestines stuffed back in when he rips his staples out and disembowels himself keeps me in check! :wink:


Uh, Yeah-eah. Hang in there. Thanks for the update and so glad he's "alive to tell the tale". You are so in for it when he's officially healed! lol!


----------

